# Craigslist find - these any good?



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Saw this today:

Sick! Purple New 1996 hifonics 12" subwoofer

I'm a big Hifonics VII and VIII fan, bue never heard their subs. Were they any good?


----------

